# East West Installation Center asking to access Input Monitoring via bash app macOS?



## Zedcars (May 21, 2021)

Hi, I have just installed East West's Installation Center on macOS 10.15.7 Catalina. It is requesting access to 'Input Monitoring" via bash app. It says in the System Prefs that if you allow it the app can "monitor input from my keyboard even when using other apps".

Very nervous about granting this access as you can imagine. Would the app still work without this? I don't really want to allow that for obvious reasons.

I did search for other users encountering this but could not find it.

Is it ok to trust?


----------



## gamma-ut (May 21, 2021)

I don't have it enabled on my system. It doesn't appear to have upset the EW app. 

This is generally used for system-wide hotkey support (Logic Pro uses it for example). Giving access to bash in general is probably not a good idea. The EW app is probably OK but bash is used by a lot of things for running scripts.


----------



## Zedcars (May 21, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> I don't have it enabled on my system. It doesn't appear to have upset the EW app.
> 
> This is generally used for system-wide hotkey support (Logic Pro uses it for example). Giving access to bash in general is probably not a good idea. The EW app is probably OK but bash is used by a lot of things for running scripts.


Thank you. I'm going to leave it off and see if I run into problems.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 21, 2021)

FWIW I just noticed the Strezov downloader has an entry in there on my system (also disabled). There may be some code library both use that triggers this when in fact neither app actually needs it.


----------



## gzapper (Nov 28, 2021)

I just had the same thing, going to leave it off and see if its ok.
Though the EW installer app keeps crashing.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 1, 2021)

Anyone find that leaving bash off caused any problems? Or the reverse, that enabling it caused problems?


----------



## PhilA (Dec 2, 2021)

EW installation center is written in Java and this is the culprit for the permissions requests and the crash.

The version of Java used has a bug that causes it to crash when the window (installation center in this case) loses focus. So keep the device active and the window selected and far fewer crashes. It’s a Java bug so EW are a little hand tied until Oracle fix it.

There is a Beta installation center here 


That EW shared with me which has some workarounds and is more stable in my experience. But is beta so use at your own risk!


----------

